# ID this shrimp please?



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

sorry for the bad pics my photo store screwed up the negative processing I think.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

bumble bee shrimp


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

thats what I thought just making sure.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

What color is its head? I'm under the thought that Bumblebees have brown heads? Although I'm of the thought that all 'identifications' are somewhat suspect.


----------



## S (Oct 1, 2004)

Per Petshrimp.com...
_Many people confuse this shrimp with the bee shrimp. The distinction between the two is really very easy. With the bee shrimp the head is white, whereas the bumblebee shrimp has a black head._


----------



## kross (Apr 26, 2005)

S said:


> Per Petshrimp.com...
> _Many people confuse this shrimp with the bee shrimp. The distinction between the two is really very easy. With the bee shrimp the head is white, whereas the bumblebee shrimp has a black head._


can a crs cross with a bumble bee then?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

It is speculated that it is possible; however, I haven't heard of it yet.


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

i don't believe CRS can cross-breed with bumble bee. my understanding is that they are different species. CRS can cross with a bee, however, since they are derivatives of the bee shrimp.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Since it clearly has a blackhead, it is clearly a bumblebee shrimp. Why would you say it's a cross?


----------

